# Fool's gold on slate



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Hey guy's I'm wandering how I can identify if I have fool's gold on my slate. I'm not sure if it is, Thank's in Advanced!


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Have any pictures? It might help us out....


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

If it's genuine slate, it shouldn't have any on it, but if it does you would know for sure!

Pictures would help a ton though!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

how does it look? This stuff has more of a "rust" color, I'll get Pic's ASAP.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Here's some pic's,


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like rust to me, should be fine.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

The rust won't hurt the fish right? what should I do?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

It's fine to use.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

AWESOME! Thank;s so much.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

You could try using a sand paper to remove it, wash it throughly and use it in the tank.


----------

